# client baut internet nicht auf



## neomatrixneo (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem... Beim Errichten meines Heimnetzwerkes kann der Client Computer im Internet Explorer keine Seiten anzeigen. Es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung no connection to internet... Die Netzwerkverbindung scheint aber ok zu sein, da ich die gemeinsamen Dateien des Hosts anschauen kann. Pingen verursacht auch keinerlei Probleme... 
Vielleicht weiss ja jemand Rat...

Zur Technik:

Host verbindet zu Teledat Lan 300... dieser an den Splitter, von dort geht es weiter zur ISDN Box. Die ISDN Box ist verbunden mit mit der Eumex 704 PC DSL (diese wird nur wegen dem Telefon benutzt)... 

Der Host besitzt zwei Netzwerkkarten (eine dient dem DSL Anschluss) die andere verbindet einen Laptop via Crossover Kabel)... 

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Sinac (7. Januar 2004)

Haste Gateway und DNS eingetragen?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## neomatrixneo (7. Januar 2004)

erst auf automatisch vergeben gestellt, dann aber doch IPs fuer beide vergeben:
Host

DNS: 192.168.02
Subnetz: 255.255.255.0
Rest leer gelassen...

Bei der Dsl Netzwerkarte habe ich die DNS der Telekom eingegeben (Internet klappt auf dem Host...)

Client

DNS: 192.168.0.2
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Default: 192.168.0.1

Preferred: 192.168.0.1

Bei Pingversuchen scheint alles ok zu sein...


----------



## Sinac (7. Januar 2004)

DNS der Telekom wird automatisch eingetragen beim einwählen, aber egal...
Was fast noch wichtiger ist als der DNS ist hast das du beim Client als Standard Gateway die IP des Routers angibst!


----------



## neomatrixneo (7. Januar 2004)

Wie und was gebe ich da ein?


----------



## fuDDel (7. Januar 2004)

Hi,

er meint, das Du bei deinem Client Rechner unter den Netzwerkeinstellungen das Standartgateway eingeben musst.
Ist bei jeder Windows Version etwas andersangeordnet.
Aber man findet es immer unter TCP/IP

Dort findest Du irgendwo den Punkt Standartgateway und dort trägst Du die IP deines HOSTs ein.

Danach müsste es laufen.
Falls Du das schon gemacht hattest, dann überlegen wir nochmal weiter


----------



## Sinac (7. Januar 2004)

TCP/IP Eingeschaften, da wo du auch IP und Subnet und DNS angibst.


----------



## neomatrixneo (7. Januar 2004)

Da finde ich das nicht... unter TCP/IP Eigenschaften gibt es nur

IP Adresse
Subnet mask
Default Gateway

Preferred and Alternate DNS Server... 

Auch unter Advanced finde ich nix... (Windows XP Prof.)


----------



## Sinac (7. Januar 2004)

Ok, da du engl. Version nutzt nehme ich an du kannst englisch? Übersteze mal bitte Default Gateway!


----------



## neomatrixneo (7. Januar 2004)

Ok :-(  aber da ist ja schon die IP meines hosts drinnen... und trotzdem klappt das internet beim client nicht...


----------



## fuDDel (7. Januar 2004)

Hmm ok, dann gehen wir jetzt mal näher auf den Host ein.
Was für ein Betriebssystem läuft darauf und wie "hostest" Du?
Mit einem SoftwareRouter? Oder mit der Internetfreigabe von Windows?

Da gib mal bitte ein paar zusätzliche Angaben, dann ist es leichter das PRoblem zu lokalisieren.


----------



## neomatrixneo (7. Januar 2004)

Auf dem client ist windows xp prof. installiert und und auf dem host windows xp... Ich habe das netzwerk so errichtet:

An den Desktop (Host) ne zweite Ethernet Karte rein gemacht...
den Laptop und den Desktop dann mit einem crossoverkabel verbunden...
dann den netzwerkassistenten von microsoft gestartet (zuerst auf dem host dann auf dem client..)...
dann ip adressen eingetragen und das wars..

kann es vielleicht etwas mit dsl zu tun haben? Braucht man da nicht einen router dazwischen?


----------



## Sinac (7. Januar 2004)

Dann must du an dem "HOST" ICS aktivieren, das kannste in den Einstellungen der Internetverbindung machen.


----------



## neomatrixneo (7. Januar 2004)

wie komme ich dort hin? Systemeinstellungen, Internetoptionen und dann... vielleicht klappt es ja dann


----------



## Sinac (7. Januar 2004)

Systemsteuerung->Netzwerkverbuindungen->"deine DFÜ Verbindung"
Eigenschaften->Erweitert->Gemeinsam Nutzung der Internetverbindung


----------



## neomatrixneo (7. Januar 2004)

Hab ich gemacht, geht trotzdem nicht.... laesst sich aber nur beim host unter der dsl verbindung einstellen.... kann es noch an etwas anderem liegen?


----------



## Sinac (7. Januar 2004)

firewall?


----------



## neomatrixneo (7. Januar 2004)

nicht aktiviert...
kann es an dsl liegen?


----------

